# Cat question



## Guest (Dec 2, 2002)

On my 96 240sx the cat broke off at the joint where it bolts to the exhaust manifold. The piece that mounts the cat to it still is bolted up the actual cat piping broke off. My question is can I take the cat off and just run pipe from the manifold to the rest of the pipping without an o2 light or anything coming on, or can i run the piping down to the bottom of the car and run a universal cat down there without any of the same problems. I dont see paying 300 plus to fix this when it is a job that should be under 100.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

you can use a universal, or not one at all.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

So without a cat just running the pipe I will get no check engine lights or running bad thje only negative would be polluting and louder?


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

look into hi-flow cats............


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

The ECU doesn't like it when you take off the CAT. I'm sure there is some method of doing it but it is probably a pain in the ass. Keep your CAT, w/o it you are loud, polluting, and most of all....illegal. Buy a sport CAT for $100-200, you will gain a couple of extra hp and save some trees in the process.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

i just cut the wires to the sensor. no check engine light.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2002)

zeno is right. Don't run a straight pipe unless you are on the track. Get the high flow cat and you will be happy. You must be rough on your car to break your cat like that in so few years!

Wow!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2002)

NO actually I rarely dog the car and nobody has before me unless a 45 year old man was in his mid life crisis. And the body and cat and all of the car have 203k on them.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Btw...you are losing next to nothing w/ your CAT in newer cars. This used to be an issue in older cars but modern CATs hardly take any power.


----------

